# Area 51 Light Show... And maybe Fireworks?.



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's what I have done so far... The big UFO hovering over the roof is 50ft in diameter.... Lots to come stay tuned


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 16, 2008)

that is way cool. But if that is 50' in diameter your house is enourmous. Assume you meant circumference?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

whataboutbob said:


> that is way cool. But if that is 50' in diameter your house is enourmous. Assume you meant circumference?


Sorry.... Ya your right. 50' in circumference


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That looks fantstic! Super cool!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Incredible! How'd you do that?


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dayyumm!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Will you be doing the iconic musical tones from 'Close Encounters of the Third Kind'?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be using the songs...... Back in time- Men in Black... Sail- Awolnation and Yanni- Standing in motion. Ya Yanni. Lol


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

that is awesome looking forward to the video......how do you have that suspended?


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thats awesome got a day time look !!


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

I used to do the Alien theme too. Love it.
I have an Alien autopsy body that I would be willing to let go for cheap if you are interested.


----------



## Tiki Steve (Sep 25, 2012)

Very Cool... Please post some Day Time pics....


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

The UFO was hung using aircraft cable, strung from one side of my property to the other. Several pully's and a come along helped with the install. The UFO's are covered in white boat shrink wrap.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a daytime picture early in the build. There's way more to come. We are looking to win this years contest in our local area.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Very cool! I'm not into UFO scenes but yours is awesome!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Amazing!! Well done. I hope you have a good sound bite to go with that. Please have a good sound bite. That would just put it over the top. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be using the following songs for the light show.

Awolnation- Sail

Men In Black- Back In Time

Yanni- Standing in motion.. Lol....ya Yanni... Very cool song


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I like to know how you suspended the UFO also, this will be a winner for sure!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

The UFO was hung with aircraft cable and pully's.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW your Halloween display rocks!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

looks great! Is that Area 52?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

This is our first video. It was way to windy last night to hover the UFO. More videos coming tonight.

http://youtu.be/c1gWAVTocYs


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really cool!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, very cool...great idea. 

Love the lighting too


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

holy freaking jumping pumkins that is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

are u planning on using that for christmas too??? btw how did you get the lights to do the light show????? again AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a better video. Sail Awolnation

I'm using LightORama software to run the light show. Also using DMX E1.31

http://youtu.be/VoWpqSO6d8g


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ummmm WHOA AND STUFF!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Ooooohhh! this is really cool!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

shrink wrap ... gr8 idea!

i'm guessing that u got the shrink wrap and torch, or heat source, from work?

not sure how easy, and low cost, it would be for the average person to get the materials, but i could be wrong

but gr8 idea and execution

amk


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang, I wish I had the time and money to make a trip up to Canada. I'd love to see this in person. This is over the top! Well done!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG, that is great..................!!!!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Fireworks will be added to the show this coming weekend... Stay tuned for videos


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Please visit the following link for more pictures and videos

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entries/41


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

That looks amazing! Fantastic job!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.... I'm expecting my Fogstorm 1700 HD to show up today... Should be able to fog out my small small town with this baby.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

More pictures with my new fogger.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice work. I am curious what sort of lighting you are using, it almost looks as if its Neon.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome !!!!!!! looks great !!!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm using 12v RGB strips around my windows are roof line. For the UFO's I used 2811 pixel strips with Sandevices RGB controller. The fog seems to make the lights look neon... Very cool


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah they really do look like neon! Looks great.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks.... Lots of hard work went into this years display.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

YouTube Video- Sail by Awolnation

http://youtu.be/VoWpqSO6d8g


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

That is pretty darn kick ---! Where in Canada are you located?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in Ontario Canada and live in a small town called Little Britain, just 1hr North of Toronto.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice! Good luck with the contest! If we didn't like our own Halloween too much, I'd love to go to Ontario for Halloween to see some haunts! (in laws live in Kanata)


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks.... Everybody is welcome to come by and check it out... Tune your car radio to 87.9 FM


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

We pick this guy up Saturday. We found him on a Local Buy & Sell. Should make a great addition to our haunt. Visit the following link for more pictures and video.

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entry/41


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

New addition


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Aww. That's so awesome! 

How did you hang a saucer above your house?


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Fireworks Video- Yanni.. Standing in motion

http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing. The local athorities would have something like that shut down in a instant around here. 


HalloweenCanada said:


> Fireworks Video- Yanni.. Standing in motion
> 
> http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

*Area 51 Halloween Light Show- Fireworks Video*

http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Quite a show you put on there, sir. Very well done. I bet your Xmas lights are also out of this world.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

HalloweenCanada said:


> Fireworks Video... Yanni- Standing in motion..
> 
> http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08


Dude. All I can say is "Awesome" !!! Yous should be very proud of the work you have done.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

This was a one time fireworks shoot to make the video... We are hoping to win this years contest.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

More pics and FIREWORKS video on the following link...

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entries/41


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Reynard Muldrake said:


> Aww. That's so awesome!
> 
> How did you hang a saucer above your house?


I have the UFO hung with aircraft cable. Several pully's have helped with the nightly lifting of the saucer...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You shared your video on my FB page and I LOVE it! The choice of music is excellent... really fitting the mood. Thank you for sharing!! Happy Halloween!!! I hope you win the contest.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Hilda said:


> You shared your video on my FB page and I LOVE it! The choice of music is excellent... really fitting the mood. Thank you for sharing!! Happy Halloween!!! I hope you win the contest.


Thanks... Hope you don't mind me sharing it... I'm looking to win this contest and need all the views I can get...

Picture of the Fireworks..... Enjoy.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Please share this video with everyone...

Happy Halloween...

Area 51- with Fireworks.....

http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Fireworks Video.. Share with Everyone.

Happy Halloween.

http://youtu.be/qkl7lZInh08

Can someone tell me how to post a direct link into the forums for my YouTube video.? Where the picture shows up.?


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if I understood you correctly but...

if you are trying to insert the video so you can see it directly from this forum you just click on the "insert video" link that is all the way to the right of the font and other options when posting. Then you paste the URL from youtube or what not. 



Here is YOUR video linked to the forum. It is AWESOME by the way!


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting that link.. Vist the following link for more build pics and videos.

http://http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entry/41


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Please take a moment and check out the following link. Please (LIKE) my Halloween display. If the link doesn't work try Firefox...

Happy Halloween

http://www.hauntyourhome.ca/entry/41


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm still in shock.. We have just grabbed 1st place in the biggest Halloween contest in Canada. My wife and I are very excited and proud of what we have done. Thanks for the help and all the views in this forum.


----------



## HalloweenCanada (Oct 6, 2011)

Yanni himself has just tweeted and shared our video with his fans. Awesome...


----------

